# Is there a way to manage Audio Books on Calibre?



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Just wondering since I am getting a new replacement kindle is there a way to manage Audio Books on Calibre?  Calibre will make restoring my personal non-amazon books easy, but I was wondering about the audio books?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

So far as I can see, calibre doesn't suppport audio books. Certainly when you 'add a book' the files are not among those that it recognises.

I wouldn't have thought it was too much trouble to drag and drop the files directly to your Kindle music folder though - I'd think using calibre would actually make it more complicated than it needed to be.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was too much trouble to drag and drop the files directly to your Kindle music folder though - I'd think using calibre would actually make it more complicated than it needed to be.


I have a large number of Audio Books and I am an "Otter." (Old Time Radioer.) I was thinking it would be nice to have a library and management program that would connect to the Kindle like calibre to tag and organize as well as move them on and off the device. I have over 60,000 Old Time Radio programs and historical recordings. It would be nice to organize them and be able to install and manage them on the kindle with a program. To be able to read books, hear old radio programs and audio books, hear a book with text to speech and have basic internet all in one device is just too good to be true!

Does anyone know of an mp3/audiobook program that is kindle capable?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep all of my audio/video in iTunes. I rarely categorize anything, which is probably why I can never find anything.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know of any program that will manage your audio books like you want, but as for organising them on the Kindle - you can put them into separate collections, just like your ebooks.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I don't know of any program that will manage your audio books like you want, but as for organising them on the Kindle - you can put them into separate collections, just like your ebooks.


Yes, waiting for the update and collections. I haven't spent any time trying to figure it out from the posts until I have it in front of me.

Probably some simple file manager would work fair using the kindle as a virtual drive.

Itunes for the Kindle? That is a thought!

I have wondered why itunes like software didn't come with the kindle, but I decided that with all the drm and pricing issues that a management program, especially with conversion, there would be an issue (or lots of issues). Wireless is not an unimpressive management method.

Now I am waiting for the ups (or fedex) person to deliver my replacement kindle.

I put doughnuts out to attract him/her.

Scott


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You might want to email Kovid (creator of Calibre) to suggest adding audiobook support as an enhancement.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

marianner said:


> You might want to email Kovid (creator of Calibre) to suggest adding audiobook support as an enhancement.


That is a good thought. They might could do it with a plug in.

I am trying some media programs now and will report back. I found that in my audiobook and OTR folder I have over 31,000 files more or less organized, mostly OTR. I am sure I have more than that on disc. I am reasonably sure I won't live long enough to listen to them all. I trade OTR with the handicapped and have provided Historical recordings for education. When I retire that will make a nice low physical impact hobby.

I am looking for a program that will tag and attach cover art, provide a way to index or put them in collections and sync with the audible file on the kindle. I would think that is doable.

best,
Scott


----------

